# I am happy to Announce, that I am quitting FUber



## UberNOT4me (Feb 8, 2016)

Found a full time job. I am really happy. Starting tomorrow. I am glad I am out of Slavery. There is Hope People.


----------



## oscardelta (Sep 30, 2015)

Congratulations! I've been working my new job for a month and am so happy that I don't have to deal with the miserable world of "ride-sharing" any more. Not only will I never drive for Uber/Lyft again (I would rather beg for change on the street corner), I will not _use_ them as a passenger either. After six months as a driver, I refuse to contribute in any way to their growth.


----------



## NFIH (Jul 26, 2016)

UberEffedMe said:


> Found a full time job. I am really happy. Starting tomorrow. I am glad I am out of Slavery. There is Hope People.


Trying to do the same. It's been nine months of this drudgery and I've had more than enough of it. Congrats to you on finding a real job.


----------



## nash801 (Apr 17, 2016)

Id like to quit but what do I do with the new car payments and no income


----------



## Purplestardust (Sep 11, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

nash801 said:


> Id like to quit but what do I do with the new car payments and no income


Put a car for a sell to someone who can afford the payment, example offer $300 bonus, I know one guy he did , uber new fare are tow low , you can't make a living with 90cents a mile, no way. Uber exchange leasing they keep sending me email st and text and my answer No thank you . Buy If you give me the car for free, I can make you 75 trips /weekly. Means just from the ride fee or base fee, $1.7 x 75 that's about $127 plus 25 percent, so imagine how much uber take from you at least $500,/week ,that's why I say no lease no buy no rent, unless it's free. They are not stupid to give you car for free and iam not stupid to lease or buy new car to drive for them, I drive a 2002 corolla ,I want to but an avalon may be 2004-2005, not for uber but for myself, Wanna keep uber just like part time ,while iam searching for an other better job


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

After several short distance rides,I went offline,back 11 am, an other short ride,and no surge at all ,congratulation you found good job,wish the same to us all uber drivers


----------



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

stephan said:


> After several short distance rides,I went offline,back 11 am, an other short ride,and no surge at all ,congratulation you found good job,wish the same to us all uber drivers


God, that sucks.


----------

